# Coat color question



## Txgirl (Oct 26, 2018)

Hopefully this is the correct section to post this question in. Im new here... Im wondering what color my pup would be considered. His mom is a sable and dad is a black and silver/tan. He is close to moms color but lighter. Tia!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I think he will be a lighter sable, but a sable nonetheless. He looks like he's going through his light phase.You should see him darken up a bit within the next few weeks as his guard hairs grow in. I don't have a picture off hand of my boy, but he was relatively light 3 days before I picked him up from the breeder and he's been darkening ever since.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sable.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sable sable!


----------

